
Synchronous Text - spatulon
http://exple.tive.org/blarg/2019/04/26/synchronous-text/
======
sixhobbits
The requirements all look like they are leaning towards Slack?

~~~
drunners
Please let them pick something that has either a decent irc gateway or a
native client!

~~~
masukomi
pretty sure having a decent irc gateway would put them right back in the same
boat with regards to harassment and anonymity. no? If you have IRC gateway you
have all the problems of IRC, only with a different client.

~~~
ori_b
Pretty sure that spending a few minutes configuring their IRC server to
require logins solves the problems with harassment and anonymity.

------
ohiovr
Nextcloud talk isn't bad.

------
baq
the title of the article is super unhelpful. not even a clickbait.

